# Yellow Looking K1500



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Had a guy at one of my suppliers try to sell me a "Ridgid Equivalent" he called it sectional machine. I did some research online when i got home and im thinking this is a Steel Dragon Tool machine SDT 1500. I have to say if i did not here bad things about them on here I may have bought it. It was a real good deal.

Whats the deal with these things im starting to see people in various tool stores around here trying to sell them.


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

junk, junk, junk. with a side of more junk.stay away


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Chinese imports. I was looking at an electric jackhammer at Harbor Freight. New for $400. I decided I didn't want to spend that for a chinese power tool. As I was walking out to my car, a man was walking into HF with a Harbor Freight electric power tool in each hand.....:laughing:...I've heard bad rewiews about their electric power tools.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

My buddy uses the steel dragon k-50's. He says they work just as well. I'll let ya know soon enough. 

I told him he should paint black stripes on it so it looks like a bumble bee. 

I've looked at them online and I think ridgid probably owns them. They are identical and take the same parts.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Chinese imports. I was looking at an electric jackhammer at Harbor Freight. New for $400. I decided I didn't want to spend that for a chinese power tool. As I was walking out to my car, a man was walking into HF with a Harbor Freight electric power tool in each hand.....:laughing:...I've heard bad rewiews about their electric power tools.


Not all things from HF are bad I've used a HF grinder and recip. saw for years and they still work fine. I have brand new bosch ones but these just won't die yet. My take on it is the less moving parts the better chance u have that it wont die on you.


----------



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

tungsten plumb said:


> Not all things from HF are bad I've used a HF grinder and recip. saw for years and they still work fine. I have brand new bosch ones but these just won't die yet. My take on it is the less moving parts the better chance u have that it wont die on you.


I can say the same for the jack hammer I bought from HF. I bought it for a one time project but it's still going strong three years later.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

There jack hammer has served me well for a few years. I have a grinder that is probably close to tens years old.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

1929chrysler said:


> I can say the same for the jack hammer I bought from HF. I bought it for a one time project but it's still going strong three years later.


I also have one. $75 tool charge. It has been paid off many times over. I was told it took the same parts as the Bosch.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

1929chrysler said:


> I can say the same for the jack hammer I bought from HF. I bought it for a one time project but it's still going strong three years later.





Will said:


> There jack hammer has served me well for a few years. I have a grinder that is probably close to tens years old.





Gettinit said:


> I also have one. $75 tool charge. It has been paid off many times over. I was told it took the same parts as the Bosch.


X4 on the jackhammer.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

1929chrysler said:


> I can say the same for the jack hammer I bought from HF. I bought it for a one time project but it's still going strong three years later.


 







Did you buy the electric jackhammer on the cart? That's what I was looking at when I was at Harbor Freight. One of the wheels was locked up and just dragged along the floor when I pulled it (the floor model on display). So I left without buying it. The Bosch equivalent is around $1,500 new.

Sometimes I wonder if the more expensive tools are just a case of paying for the name. I know the Bosch Brute is reputable. The HF tool might also be good I just didn't want to gamble.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

x5...The HF jackhammer is good. 

I was looking to get a new one about 5 years ago while doing two jobs in Austin when I watched carpenter and his crew run one non-stop for 12 hrs each day for two days (the carpenter convinced the GC he could save him money over saw cutting for my plumbing :laughing.

I was so impressed with the breaker hammer (not so impressed with the idiocy of passing on the wet-saw) that I bought one as soon as I got back home. I got the one that stores in the box with the wheels.

I've broken several dump truck loads of concrete with it since and never been disappointed...still going strong :yes:

Mostly all I'll buy from HF is their heavy duty black nitrile gloves, but I'd probably buy another breaker hammer if this one ever quits.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I was looking at the jackhammer I think I want one now :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Did you buy the electric jackhammer on the cart? That's what I was looking at when I was at Harbor Freight. One of the wheels was locked up and just dragged along the floor when I pulled it (the floor model on display). So I left without buying it. The Bosch equivalent is around $1,500 new.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if the more expensive tools are just a case of paying for the name. I know the Bosch Brute is reputable. The HF tool might also be good I just didn't want to gamble.


My Sparky father in law has a Bosch and I have a HF and the parts literally interchange.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> My buddy uses the steel dragon k-50's. He says they work just as well. I'll let ya know soon enough.
> 
> I told him he should paint black stripes on it so it looks like a bumble bee.
> 
> I've looked at them online and I think ridgid probably owns them. They are identical and take the same parts.


Does your buddy do a lot of drain cleaning? I was thinking of picking one up


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> My Sparky father in law has a Bosch and I have a HF and the parts literally interchange.


 






I bought a Bosch. Like I posted, I was fearful of buying HF not knowing if it was any good.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Back to the Steel Dragon Tools, I think the Tools are probably the same machine, just not sold on them being put together under the same standard Ridgid would. I'd be scared to send the Steel Dragon cables into a drain, but I bet the machines are pretty much on par with the Ridgids. There probably just not inspected much before shipping them out from the factory


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> I was looking at the jackhammer I think I want one now :thumbup::laughing:


 






After you get an electric jackhammer, you can get rid of your avatar picture of you swinging a sledge!....LOL


Original poster: sorry for veering off-topic.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I have seen people smoke the HF jack hammer the first day and others who have used them for many years, I do not know if some are good and some are bad or maybe the bad ones got ran on Xmas tree extension cords lol


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I have the Makita jackhammer. He Hilti had theirs out when I bought it, I would have gotten that one. I've done lots of work with my Makita. Hits harder than the Bosch but not as hard as th Hilti.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Cuda said:


> I have seen people smoke the HF jack hammer the first day and others who have used them for many years, I do not know if some are good and some are bad or maybe the bad ones got ran on Xmas tree extension cords lol


Dollars to cow pies it was death by 16 gauge extension cord


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> My buddy uses the steel dragon k-50's. He says they work just as well. I'll let ya know soon enough.
> 
> I told him he should paint black stripes on it so it looks like a bumble bee.
> 
> I've looked at them online and I think ridgid probably owns them. They are identical and take the same parts.


Ridgid probably doesn't. Chinese copyright laws don't really exist.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

One of my associates purchased one of their threading machines. The 811 copy die holder is off just enough that it simply won't produce good threads. A complete waste of money unfortunately.

A used Ridgid machine trumps a new offshore copy any day of the week IMO.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

tungsten plumb said:


> Does your buddy do a lot of drain cleaning? I was thinking of picking one up




Yes they get used quite often. Other than. Being the ugliest darn thing you've ever seen they seem to work just as well.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> One of my associates purchased one of their threading machines. The 811 copy die holder is off just enough that it simply won't produce good threads. A complete waste of money unfortunately.
> 
> A used Ridgid machine trumps a new offshore copy any day of the week IMO.


 


I've read reviews about chinese knock-offs. Like your associate's knock-off of a Ridgid 300. 
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=144941


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Ridgid probably doesn't. Chinese copyright laws don't really exist.


Correct

Steel Dragon all the part are can be replaced with Ridgid parts. At least what I have seen on the pipe threading machines

I would be game to buy one, they are priced right.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks like the suitcase k-60 copy is out of production. The k-50 might be a decent starter. I would be curious on the build quality and it could be hopped up with Ridgid parts if needed.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> I was looking at the jackhammer I think I want one now :thumbup::laughing:


 






Did you ever purchase a jackhammer? The Bosch that I bought was from a man on Craigslist. He was asking $450. He sold it to me for $400.


----------

